# 1000 post per Sally36!!!!



## Mei

*Thank you
 so much
 for sharing 
your knowledge
 you helped us 
so much!!! *
​ *Congratulations Sally
 for your first 1000!!!!*
​ 
Mei


----------



## la reine victoria

Warmest Congratulations
Sally!​ 
Always a pleasure
to read your
informative posts.​ 
Thank you.​ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 

Here's something to
sew on to your hat!​ 
   ​ 




Laura.​


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Felicitaciones, Sally, por tus primeros 1000 posts!

Siempre tienes la palabra justa cuando algo parece que no pudiera contestarse. Es un gusto encontrar tus posts pues siempre sabemos que tenemos la respuesta o que al menos nos hemos acercado a ella.

Besos desde el Hemisferio Sur


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Warm congrats on your first milestone!  *


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Sally!
WE meet a lot along the forum, and you are always very nice and patient!
Cheers from Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Tatzingo

Sally!

Well done! Just keep 'em coming!

Tatz.


----------



## Sallyb36

Hi Eva,
Thank you very much, I didn't even realise that I'd posted so many!!  
One day I'll be living and working in Madrid too!  Can't wait.


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks Tatz


----------



## Sallyb36

Wow, all these posts arrived as I was typing, thanks to EVERYONE, and to LRV for my hat badge!!


----------



## Xerinola

Hi Sally!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda! Espero seguir gozando de tus respuestas!

Un super abrazo desde Barcelona!MUuuakaaaa

X:!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> Hi Eva,
> Thank you very much, I didn't even realise that I'd posted so many!!
> One day I'll be living and working in Madrid too!  Can't wait.



If and when you do, please get in touch!
EVA.


----------



## Sallyb36

WHEN I do, i will!  May be a couple of years away but I will get there!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, Sally, me old mucker!!!

It's brilliant to reach 1000

I really enjoy sharing the Forum with you.

All the best.

Emma
​


----------



## Antpax

Hola Sally,

Llego un poco tarde, pero muchas felicidades, todos aprendemos mucho de tus claras (y directas) aportaciones.

Un abrazo.

Ant.


----------



## coppergirl

*Congratulations Sally! *

*Over 1000 great posts to celebrate! Well done! *

*It'll be nice to have someone to visit in Madrid one day!  *

*Best wishes on a nice, COOL 1000  , from very HOT London!*

*Cheers!*


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## loladamore

Sorry to arrive so late, but I hope you will accept some more CONGRATULATIONS!  I have only just started bumping into you but I feel I can already say that it is always a pleasure!
Here's to the next 1000!
Cheers!


----------



## Txiri

Congratulations to a very smart, concise poster, with great insights!  It´s always a pleasure to read your posts.  Keep ém coming


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your first post-iversary, Sally!

And in honor of your milestone... I give you.... ta-daaaaa..... your very own Flash-Card!  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks everyone for being so nice.  Gracias a todos por estar tan amicables.


----------

